# [SOLVED] Constant Buzzing from power supply



## Zandy (Jun 21, 2009)

G'day,

I seem to have a problem with my PSU. It making some sort of buzzing sound. The problem started a week ago and I didn't pay too much attention as it went away when I rebooted. It only got worse in the last few days now the there is a constant buzzing sound. 

The sound is definitely coming from the power supply and sometimes change in tone. I could be mistaken but the fan sounds fine, the buzzing is actually coming from something inside. 

I use a Pentium 4 the old single core type. The PSU runs 400W with the following specs [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] I went overkill in fans so the highest temp inside is 34*C if SpeedFan could be trusted so overheating might not be the problem. It has only been used for about 8 months so either I got a fault power supply or it is a dodgy brand (Brand name is "omni"). If you need any more information please let me know I'm not sure what else is needed here.

So does anyone have any suggestions? I have already scoured google for solutions and it looks like I might need to get a new power supply soon. The buzzing is really giving me a headache :sad:.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Constant Buzzing from power supply*

Quite frankly, it is time to get a new power supply, because this one is headed to the grave yard. The one thing I need to mention is that some times when they burn up, they can take other parts of the computer with them, so get it fixed before you fry not only the power supply but other components.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Constant Buzzing from power supply*

Omni=low quality. Replace it as soon as possible.


----------



## Zandy (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Constant Buzzing from power supply*

Yea it would be safer that way. This sucks though since I trusted a local computer expert for the PSU. 

By the way do I need to be concerned with the amps values? Looking at the stick thread it looks like I have the wrong power supply.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Constant Buzzing from power supply*

Tell us what video card you are using and maybe we can assist you to choose another unit that is quality. I get very upset when someone sells a piece of junk like you have for a power supply. It is simply a waste of good money and when they fail, sometimes cause other parts to fail. Just not worth the risk for a quality businessman. I always give a warranty with the units I sell, and that is why I don't sell junk.


----------



## Zandy (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Constant Buzzing from power supply*

My current graphics card is a ATI radeon 9600/9550/x1050 series.

I suppose it is also my fault for not researching more on what I was getting but this does bode well for their image. I'm sure to not return there anymore.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Constant Buzzing from power supply*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139008&Tpk=400w corsair psu


----------



## Zandy (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Constant Buzzing from power supply*

Thanks Tumbleweed, Tyre & Dai, much appreciated. I couldn't find that a corsair PSU anywhere so I went with a generic one instead. Oddly enough all the suppliers around my area don't have the 400W. Closest I got was the 550W power supply and that $25 cheaper than the crappy PSU I got previously. 

The machine now purrs like a gentle cat. I also notice the text on my monitor is sharper than normal which is weird.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Constant Buzzing from power supply*

glad you have it sorted


----------

